# Some More Pictures Of Nelson!



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are some new shots of the big BooBerry! This is from tonight.

I hate it when he puts his ears back the moment a camera is held up to take a picture. His ears are forward while we're talking away, but the second the camera is held up - BAM his ears go back.










Here we are in the Indoor:





















Here we are in motion. I am working hard to get him to stretch down long and low. He really needs to build his topline and rump. Ignore my position, I've been out of lessons for a month. I know I look down, drop my shoulders and other position flaws....I have to continuously be reminded. It sucks.





























And then here the video:


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

i love his face marking!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you! I love it too  His registered TB name is Prime Target, very befitting I think.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow your video is so clear. Everytime I take video in the indoor arena, it's dark and i get those darn dust particles in the way. Maybe I need to change my settings? Anywho, he's looking great!! You guys look great together


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol, what a good name!

my hollie's reg name suits her too, "shez got attitude"


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

free_spirit - the camera is a Kodak EasyShare. It is a camera with the video option.

Attitude, that is a great name! I love it!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

me too!

oh i have one of those cameras


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, every time I try and take video in the indoor it turns out all dark and gross looking!

He is moving really well, glad to see him feeling better.


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

His face markings are just stunning!!
Johnny's show name also suits him very well, his name is "Legacy"
I didn't find out till about 2 weeks ago after we got his papers in the mail, and finally washed off his old halter and his name plate said Legacy.
The thing is, Johnny was handed down to us from his previous owners, and also because i tend to think his soul has some of Shady's my first horse who passed.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Sarah! I am super proud of him and his recovery time......but I feel the trot is too soon. I don't want to push it, you know.

Thanks lauren, I love his face markings too! Legacy sounds like a remarkable man!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey MIE,
Nelson looks good! I am glad to hear and see he is getting so much better!
He does have a great face 
Half pass


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Halfpass! I pray that he continues to improve! He needs more weight, about 100lbs, and muscle mass, but that'll come over time.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

YAY NELSON! He looks great!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Drew!

I am so excited! My Vet and I spoke today - lol, I call her so much she probobly see's my # on her cell phone and rolls her eyes. lol.

Anyways, Nelson is perfectly fine trotting she said - I just have to keep the trot sessions short. She said don't trot around for a 1/2 hour or anything, lol, but I can do 1 or 2 circuits around the arena for a week and then gradually increase it slowly.

I started Nelson on the Glucosamine IM injections today, and I have him on Corta-Flx Pellets.

I am miffed, I bought him a joint suppliment in a powder form, and he wont eat it - so I wasted money on that. GRRR! I can't return it to the store because it has been opened, so I don't know what to do. He is such a super picky eater, that wanker.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

^ bahahaha! Uma is a picky eater too. But only with treats for some reason? When she was recovering from her sequestrum surgery, the vet told us to put her pill in a molasses/oats ball. "It never fails!" he says....

oh but he didn't know Uma at that time (got to know her really quickly. haha) and Uma flat out refused to eat the tasty molasses/oats balls which I spent three hours slaving over. 

But she took them if you gave her a stinkin' apple wafer! UGH!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Picky eaters are frustrating!

I tried several way's to get him to eat his powdered suppliments. Putting the powder in his feed bucket first, pump coco soya ontop, stir it to disolve, then put purina senior in bucket and stir that all up.

He took a couple mouth fulls of his feed and spit it out by shaking his head with grain flying - and then went and ate his hay.

I tried apple sauce - ****** knew what I was up to. I tried water.

I spent $53.00 on that joint suppliment, and I spent $60 on his Ultimate Finish 100 Fat Suppliment, and $67.00 on his Digestive Suppliment - and he wont take any of it, because they are powder. 

*shakes fist in air*

As Charlie Brown would say:











*notes to self about Uma*


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

It's so funny because she's not typically a picky eater. Just when she has to take medicine. haha


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hopefully you can find someone to sell it too ! thats a lot of money to spend on something he wont eat....oh horses 

my sisters mare gets about 4-5lbs of grain & if there is 1oz of a supplement she doesnt like she wont it any of it, its a hassle bc she will randomly decide she doesnt like something & her grain is really expensive.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

yay nelson! he's a gorgeous boy for sure.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It's funny because his previous owner had him on powdered suppliments for the 3 years she had him.

Ultimate Finish 100 *pure fat product* 
Cosequin

And he ate that up just fine. Then when I bought him, I continued the regime and I cannot remember he not eating his suppliments and grain.

Even over the fall, he was eating his grain with the Ultimate Finish, jus fine! Now - he turns his nose up to it.

GRRR!

What I might try, is buying a bag of shaved beat pulp and putting his sups in the soaked substance to see if he'll eat it - Hubby says probobly not and that'll be another waste of $ on the beatpulp.

*sigh*

This sucks.

I have to get pelleted sups for him - but I have to do something with the powdered that I have left behind.

~~~

Thanks Justsambam!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Everytime I see his blaze I love it! He's such an adorable horse!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks FehrGroundRanch! He has an absolutley beautiful face doesn't he!

I love kissing that forehead of his!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Just bumping this back up


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

MIE I went back home this weekend and my mom and I went on a bike ride and we passed a stable and I saw a horse that looked just like nelson with his blaze but it couldn't be because my mom lives in South Carolina. I just wanted to tell you that it looked so much like him.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! I would of LOVED to of seen some piccies!!

The bike ride with your Mom must of been wonderful


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

I know I forgot my phone and camera! Then on my way out this morning I tried to find him but he wasn't there! Next time I go up I will try and find him and get his picture they looked so much alike same color and I swear the little target blaze looked identical

I know I loved it! We needed to spend time together. She lives in this many town that has a country club and a store and houses that you can rent or live in.


----------

